# When to start serious training



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

My absolutely mischievious Hav is now 4 months old. There are some things I've more or less trained her to do. Potty training is about 80% successful (except when she digs at the pads), she stays in the back of the house when she hears the doorbell ring, and a few other things that indicate she's been able to get certain "messages".

However, I don't know how to do very basic things like sit, lie down, stop barking, stop pulling on the leash (harmess). These are the things that would help calm her down and also make her more socialized with other dogs. They would also allow me to feel like I'm not the one being trained 

At about what age is it reasonable to hire a trainer? I'd like to do it at the best age because it is very expensive.

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Unless you have a lot of money, I'd first take an obedience class, which is costly enough, I think, but not as bad as a personal trainer. Plus, you get to work with other puppies and people, which helps a lot with socialization and growing up.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Sheri. There's no need to hire a trainer if it's just basic stuff. Take a class! You'll find that it will be great for her AND for you as it will help her confidence grow and strengthen the bond between the two of you.

Oh and as for when to do it... right now! As soon as possible. They're never too young to be trained in the basics!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think you can start immediately. Maybe 5 minutes in the morning and 5 minutes in the afternoon. I think it does wonders for their confidence.

Plus you will have established a structure for the pup. Remember though that she is still growing and needs enough rest as there is lots to learn anyway.

I had Henry at a trainer when he was 15 weeks (he had not yet had all his shots so he was not elligible for PetSmart) so I had a trainer come to the house (he reviewed basic dog stuff with me since Henry is my first dog), and then another trainer I went to her house (she used to own an obedience school and was retired). She taught me and Henry how to walk on a leash, how to sit, how to lie down). She also reviewed with me how to approach him and give him treats.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

If you don't have a friend who can recommend a great training facility in your area, I would Google "dog training" w/your town's name in the search field. I would call and ask questions about their training philospophy, their class size, and ask if you could observe a class to decide if it feels like the right one for you and your puppy. There are many philosophies on dog training and I don't personally agree with ones that take a super-harsh approach. Maybe it's appropriate for large, agressive dogs - or dogs with behavioral problems - but I don't see a need to go that route with a puppy Hav!

We were lucky and found a great facility to take Daisy to. The trainer has many years of experience and previously left a facility that was more harsh. She is also a breeder (German Short Hair Pointers) and personally does rescue work. In class she asks if you're having any puppy behavior problems at home and can offer advice on how to curb that behavior. Her methods work great with Daisy and we all had fun in the class. There were only 8 puppies in the class so there was a lot of individual attention. We were all told we could repeat the class for free until our puppy's mastered basic obedience. The owners of the facility also operate a doggie day care and a boarding service. The owners are very committed to dogs and also do rescue work. There are web cams so you can watch your dog while they are there.

Here's the type of classes they offer:

Puppy - Normally for dogs 20 weeks and younger - six week course&#8230;&#8230;.clicker training&#8230;&#8230;..small classroom size (we don't stuff you and your dog into a room with 30 - 50 other families, you actually get to interact with our instructors)&#8230;&#8230;.great socialization for puppies with adults, kids and other dogs along with introducing them on the basic obedience commands.....classes on weekday evenings&#8230;..classes include nutritional info and a sample bag of food&#8230;.. the whole family is encouraged to be at the session(s)
Cost $109

Beginner - Normally for dogs 20 weeks and older - six week course&#8230;..small classroom size (same as above)&#8230;..work on basic obedience (sit, stay, walking on a lead, down,&#8230;.)&#8230;classes on weekday evenings&#8230;. classes include nutritional info and a sample bag of food&#8230;.. the whole family is encouraged to be at the session(s)
Cost $119

Agility - you and your dog get to learn how to "run" the obstacle courses while learning new commands, gain confidence and, most of all, have fun!...must have "basic" obedience" commands down&#8230;..
Class offered on Thursday night
Cost $10 per dog per session

ONE-ON-ONE
You and your family would come to our facility and sit down with an instructor and work through the issues you are having&#8230;..any issues are curable&#8230;.. the whole family is encouraged to be at the session(s)
Cost $50 per hour

IN-HOME COUNSELING
Let us come out and help you with your in home issues&#8230;&#8230;limited geographical area (call or e-mail to inquire)&#8230;&#8230;the whole family is encouraged to be at the session(s). - Call for quote.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

A couple who got one of the puppies from our recent litter hired a trainer full time for the first couple of weeks. After the first week, between 10 and 11 weeks, he learned sit, stay, give, fetch, and not to walk through an open door first, along with other stuff I don't remember. He had already learned "go potty" before he left here in a litter box but they changed that to "find your spot" outside. We're anxious to see what he learns this week. We have never even tried to teach a young puppy all this but the trainer, who trains bomb dogs and rescue dogs, says you can start as early as 5 weeks. We start potty training around 3 weeks but that's more using their natural instincts than trick training.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Tom that sound very impressive (and expensive,) but how interesting that the puppy could be trained so young! I'd love to sit in a corner and watch, to see how they do it. I would assume it isn't using harsh methods or you'd not be in favor of it.

Sheri


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would also be very cautious for the trainers who can teach dogs so quickly. Honestly training is a lot of work and clicker training can be a long process. My friend bought a standard poodle and sent it away for 12 weeks worth of training. Many of those programs use shock collars,pinches, and other adversives, etc. If you drop your keys, her dog will grab them for you, etc. But not sure what the cost on the dogs personality, trust, etc and what type of training it really went through..... The dog isn't really a people dog anymore but it sure does obey every command it knows.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We started with a trainer when Coop was 6 mos and has responded wonderfully!! We have a great trainer who has charged us $360 for 7 weeks of in home lessons. Seeing how well Cooper is doing it was well worth it. Considering he comes to our house and all family members are involved I think it's a steal. It works and it's worth the money. These babies are very smart and they can do alot so do the training. We train in the neighborhood, in dog parks so it involves distraction and other dogs. It's been great!!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with training being an on going process. Most of the lessons are for us not Cooper!!! Once we learn how to accomplish what we want him to do it just takes practice, practice, practice and he's got it. Then we just stay on it. We can put Coop in a down/stay, answer the door, greet the visitor and bring them in and he watches the whole thing without jumping up. If we don't put him in the down first and someone knocks on the door he'll bark.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I just finished a Puppy Socialization Course with Lucy. I should have started her earlier (at 4 months) but waited until she got some size at 5 1/2 months. She had already developed a little fear of people and other dogs, but by the time the class ended (this week) she became a new girl! She has much more confidence now and enjoys meeting people and dogs. I am so glad I did it! She now knows sit, down, stay and "loose leash walking". I'm also working on "come", which is an ongoing process........

Don't wait too long. These dogs are very bright and enjoy learning!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Louise, I have always read books to learn about things first. There are alot of dog books written about teaching dogs the basics.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, we checked the process out closely. Pam took the whole litter to visit the new owners. Their house is only a couple of hours away from us and was only a half hour away from where she took the litter to be BAER tested. They had their trainer call us before they even came for their first visit. Pam and Lu talked for over an hour the first time and quickly found that we have a lot in common. We sort of approved each other. Pam has since been to visit the pup and his owners at their house and they went for a visit at the trainers.

I can assure you that the pup is no worse off for the attention. He is as well adjusted pup as you ever see. Pam is even going to Lu's farm to take some training from him. There is absolutely nothing negative about his training.

There's no reason that training can't be fun for the dog too. It should be.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

training should start with the breeder , a good breeder should have the dog doing basic sit and down commands. Your training begins the day you get your dog . As far as puppy classes, AVSAB has said it can begin as early as 7-8 weeks. Just remember how important puppy classes and early socialization can be. The vast majority of dogs that are euthenized , never had puppy class training.


----------

